

Hacking and Philosophy: Surveillance State - sirsemver
http://hackaday.com/2013/12/30/hacking-and-philosophy-surveillance-state/

======
thenerdfiles
„Wovon man nicht sprechen kann, darüber muss man schweigen.“

